# Ford 2000 misfires under load HELP



## Will158

Hi All need some help.
I have a 1967 Ford 2000 gasoline 3cyl tractor that was passed down in the family. One owner since 67. My father had been running the tractor with the choke out since 1987. Ran fine like that up until two weeks ago. The accelerator pump got stuck and wouldn't start. The carb is a Holley one barrell with no adjustment on it other than the idle screw and the accelerator linkage. Soaked the carb in a cleaning solution for three hours and cleaned it iinside and out. Replaced the accel pump,gaskets, etc and made sure I didn't change the float setting. Reinstalled the carb, cranked right up but misses at under a load or high speed. Black smoke out of the muffler. Can't adjust the fuel mixture no place to do it on this carb. Other things I've done since the
rebuild is change the points and condenser, Distributor cap, and rotor, cleaned fuel filters( this tractor has only 3) no fuel pump on this tractor. Cleaned the plugs and drained the gas tank of gas and replaced with ethenol free regular gas. The carb has the fix kit on it for flooding on unlevel ground. About ready to give up and buy a rebuilt carb, any info or suggestions on Zenith or other carbs if I can't fix this one???

Any other suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Big_T

I did some searching on the internet regarding Holley Carburetors on Ford 2000's. Here is some of what I found:

1. If you used aftermarket parts to rebuild your carburetor, this may be the problem. There are several versions of Holley carburetors. The only way to be certain that you get the correct parts is to take the number off your carb to your local CNH dealer. Aftermarket kits/incorrect parts can cause symptoms you describe. Differences in metering plate gaskets, for example, can cause such problems. 

2. The accelerator pumps are subject to wear. A scored or otherwise damaged/non-operational pump can cause the symptoms you describe.

3. Because the accelerator pump is vacuum operated, Holley carburetors are very sensitive to float adjustment. Float adjustment is specified in 1/64" increments.

4. Worn holes for throttle shaft and choke shaft have caused problems for some owners.

5. Apparently, Holley Carburetors have exasperated many over the years. I understand that CNH no longer sells Holley carbs, but they still sell Zenith's. 

6. Your tractor has both mechanical and vacuum timing advance on the distributor. See that both are working.

7. Search the internet. It's amazing what you can find.


----------



## Will158

Thanks for the suggestions
I paid extra for the parts from the local Ford dealer. An extra $70 anticipating such problems. Made sure the throttle shaft parts in the kit were installed as the throttle shaft had some play in it and the sealing rubber gasket had decayed to fragments. Same with the choke. 
Will check the float again before I give up. Assumed that vacuum and timing advance were working correctly since tractor ran well before all this started. Just had to run it with the choke out all the way. Then the accel pump failed. New Accel pump slide smoothly into carb and seated in the metering plate. Thans for the suggestions and help


----------



## Viper

In your post you didn't mention changing the plugs, if you have been running it with choke pulled out you could have fouled the plugs. Get a new set and replace the old ones


----------



## Viper

Just reread your first post and I saw where you said you cleaned them, still cleaning them doesn't always keep they from misfiring. I just had that happen to me on my 4000, it started missing found the bad plug cleaned and even made sure it was firing but when I installed the plug it would miss so I installed new plug and the miss is gone


----------



## Viper

And that tractor has a fuel pump on the front of the engine, my uncles got the same tractor and year as yours and I had to change it before


----------



## Big_T

Will,

When you purchased the rebuild kit at your local dealership, did they ask for the number on your carburetor?? A couple of years ago I did a rebuild on a 2000 carb, nobody at the dealership asked for carburetor numbers (at least I don't remember them asking for carb numbers). I remember that some of the new parts didn't fit right (I re-used old parts as required). 

I also remember that when I got it all back together the carburetor flooded. The new needle valve didn't shut the fuel flow off, so I switched back to the old needle valve which worked OK. When I got done with it, the tractor ran OK.


----------



## Will158

Hi All

Thanks for all the suggestions took off the carb today and tore it apart checking float adjustments and accel pump. Also read conversations on other websites and consulted a Local Ford tractor mechanic. Said that Ford quit using the Holley carb a long time ago and replaced it with Zenith and Marvel carbs. Seems they were undependable and not cost effective for them to support. In other words they would replace them rather than rebuild them. Found the same story on another tractor forum as well. Seems they were good for about 500 hours and then pooped out. So the recommendation from the other board and the cost effective time solution is to replace the carb with a Zenith. Or the Tractor.
Big T 
When I ordered the kit they said it was for a 65 to 75 Ford 2000, The carb number is r3113b and had a 681 stamped on the side of it.
R3113b is nowhere in any database that I have searched for over the weekend and the Ford newholland database. Couldn't find it on the Holley site either. Dealership tried to cross reference it and no luck either. So we went with the 65 to 75 rebuild kit. Like you I found one part that didn't fit right and reused the old one. The bottom part of the accel pump. Tractor idles smooth which means the float adjustments were correct. Just misses when accelerating. Time to trash the Holley. Since Ford did the same thing long ago.
Viper,
I followed the gas line from the tank to the carb and it goes straight into the Carb through a inline fuel filter. The 2000 that I have does not have a fuel pump it's a 158 cubic inch model. The tractor was made in 10/67. I Will get some new plugs after all this misfiring, I'm sure the plugs that I had cleaned are trashed again. 

Thanks all, 
I'm off to buy a carb that has some fuel and air adjustments on it and forget about Holley's nightmare problems. For a simple carburetor that serves a single purpose Holley sure screwed the tractor carbs up. Look at all the revisions and cross references bet it's a nightmare to them as well.


----------



## dawzie

Hi - I also have the same tractor/year. Mine has a pump on front of motor.It was by-passed and had a rubber hose from tank to a filter then the carb. From the factory it should be all metal lines neatly formed to fit around things.

I believe you said it only misses under load - heavy fuel usage - no fuel pump, gravity feed - could be starving for fuel. Maybe jerry rig up an electric fuel pump and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## wjjones

Last time I had this happen one of the plugs had a hair line crack in the insulator glass. It would idle fine but under load it would spit, and sputter you might also check the wires for arking on surfaces they are touching. I just started mine at night, and it was flashing like a christmas tree the wires where bad, and arking off the exhaust, and any other metal they where in contact with.


----------



## Will158

Hi Guys
This all started with a stuck accel pump in the carb, after banging on it for a while it cleared and rand at hi throttle. Then it finally stuck for good. Pulled off the carb and cleaned it then put it back on then the miss started. So I spent $108 on a Holley carb miss and hit kit that the ford dealership recommended. Same result after the rebuild some parts fit and some didn't, from what I've read about Holleys this seems normal. So I went shopping for a replacement for the Holley carb. Found Rebuilt Zenith carbs (13913) rebuilt for $165 and new for $291. Bought the $291 from the carburetorstore.com in Memphis, Tn. Had them in stock and ready to ship. As soon as it gets warmer I will install and update with the outcome. Bought some new plug and distributor wires as well, did't need replacing since the accell pump was the original problem. But did notice that the distributor wire had electrical tape around it. The best advice I can give anyone is to find the most experienced old person at a Ford dealership and get him or her to help you. Seems all the young wippersnappers only know how to use a computer no common logic or horse sense. The shotgun effect, (replace everything is the new motto these days). By the way a new Holley from Ford will run you $800 plus. Npthing like a mark up. Plug wire from them are $72 Oem are $15 to $20.

Thanks Dawzie and Wjjones for the suggestions. By the way will replace the inline fuel filter as well, Ford's price for the fuel filter element is $65.


----------



## Will158

Hi All 

Problem fixed with new carb from zenith. Thanks for the help and recommendations.


----------



## wjjones

Will158 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Problem fixed with new carb from zenith. Thanks for the help and recommendations.




Glad you got it fixed up.:thumbsup:


----------



## jclaflin

I have a 1974 Ford 2000 (3cyl gas) with similiar issues. Runs great for several hours then starts sputtering and dying out, can get it back to ranch (not under load) with the choke pulled out. Cleaned filter and sediment bowl but to no avail and did not notice any dirt in the bowl. Can't find fuel pump either or that would be the first thing to replace. Thinking CARB? How much was the new zenith? Coil getting Hot but choke gets it home so I don't think electrical?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Will158

Jclaflin
Sounds like the problem I had, You can try a fuel cleaner to ungum the carb or replace the carb. Cost me $300 but it runs like a charm. I replaced the fuel pump as well, cost $40. Both from a company in Memphis. Fuel pump is next to the generator at the front of the engine. Found out there are a possible 4 filters in the line before it get to the engine. One in the gas tank, one inline fuel filter on in the fuel pump and another in the carb. I tried to rebuild the carb using ford parts for $100 and still had the same issues. So I just replaced it after reading all the posts about problems with Holley carbs and rebuild parts.


----------



## Will158

Jclaflin

New carb $300 from 866 967 7729 Carburetorstore.com 

New fuel pump from 800 853 2651 yesterdaystractor.com $40


----------



## jclaflin

*Ford 2000*

Will

Thanks for the help-did you replace with a Zenith carb and did you have to pull the cowling in from to find the fuel pump? Mine has a loader on so hard to see the fuel pump.

Will start with that first.

Thanks
jim


----------



## Will158

Jim

I have a front end loader on mine as well. The fuel pump on mine is located next to the generator on the front left of the engine. I removed the generator to get to it easier. Move the fan belt out of the way and you should be good to go. My father had cross threaded the connections on fuel pump intake and return so I replace about 2 inches of pipe with fuel hose and converted the brass connections on the pump to hose brass fittings. The generator was the only thing I had to remove to get to the fuel pump. I used a zenith to replace the holley. Brand new. I think Ford Nwe Holland price was Some where around $800


----------



## jclaflin

Will

Thanks will try to get it torn apart in a week or so.

jim


----------

